# My Drywall Plastering & Painting Videos



## Maxkil (Jul 16, 2017)

Firstly i dont know anyone on here but I would like to make new friends to message me always down for a socialise.

Reading through this forum, theres some real pros here. Just wondering if anyone uploads to youtube any of there projects.

I've been doing it for about a year and a half now and I've really been enjoying it. I would really like your feedback.

My channel here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYhcZ5jcHhaXb2SFKl90dQw

Please leave a comment, also if your a professional help answer some questions.

I would like to hear from somebody else who uploads their painting work.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Maxkil (Jul 16, 2017)

why? Can i not post this here?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maxkil said:


> why? Can i not post this here?


First, welcome to the forum. Always good to have another member from Australia join us.

As for the videos; yes, you are certainly welcome to post them. But be warned, doing so on a site for other professionals, many having over thirty or forty years experience, may not always go well. Our sister site, DIY Chatroom, _might_ be a better place.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That being said, including the link to your youtube channel and website in every post should be curtailed. It comes across as very spammy. Feel free to add your link to your signature once you have more than 20 posts.


----------



## Maxkil (Jul 16, 2017)

The DiY chatroom.. good one. actually, I can do many things better than most, just because im new to this forum doesnt make me an amateur. I'm not here to mix with DIY'ers


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maxkil said:


> The DiY chatroom.. good one. actually, I can do many things better than most, just because im new to this forum doesnt make me an amateur. I'm not here to mix with DIY'ers


Many PT members are active over there where they assist in answering questions posted by DIYers. I simply meant that posting links to your videos there may help more people who are interested in learning how to do things. Of course you are free to share them here as well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I couldn't get past the music


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this thread intended to reveal ground breaking painting methods, or to show case the OP's video production abilities? I think it's the latter, but I could be wrong.

I don't post any videos because 1.) they're usually boring to others who have been painting for many years, [with the exception of plastering. Those are awesome!]. And 2.) I don't have the time or interest.

But I'm certain the OP's videos are outstanding! I just can't view them through our security wall.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Is this thread intended to reveal ground breaking painting methods, or to show case the OP's video production abilities? I think it's the latter, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I don't post any videos because 1.) they're usually boring to others who have been painting for many years, [with the exception of plastering. Those are awesome!]. And 2.) I don't have the time or interest.
> 
> But I'm certain the OP's videos are outstanding! I just can't view them through our security wall.



Your not missing anything ground breaking. Except some really bad music.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Your not missing anything ground breaking. Except some really bad music.


Well for one thing, I've never ever seen two guys rock a big room in 6 minutes, most incredible! The music did start out as a pounding cacophony which is most likely a reason they can move so fast, but 3 and half minutes in after most of the rock was up, it evolved into a more Alan Parson's like mellowness. I also learned how much Aussie's love their lamb chops on the the barbie, not just shrimp. All in all, a very informative video.


----------

